# First sub 1 on 3BLD! Method: OP / OP. I'm sub 20 on memo!



## Mr. BLD (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Prabal Baishya (Aug 13, 2020)

OP for edges is complete garbage. You pulling out a sub-1 solve with OP edges is really impressive. Why don't you switch to M2?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 13, 2020)

DEFINITELY switch to M2, it will immediately make you 10-20 seconds faster. I probably consistently have 40-45 second execution with M2/OP which means if you switched you would practically average sub 1. You probably want to think about 3 style soon if you want to be world-class.


----------



## Mr. BLD (Aug 13, 2020)

Prabal Baishya said:


> OP for edges is complete garbage. You pulling out a sub-1 solve with OP edges is really impressive. Why don't you switch to M2?


Buffer.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 13, 2020)

Mr. BLD said:


> Buffer.


What's wrong with the buffer? All you have to do is get used to it, and again it will make you 10-20 seconds faster instantly.


----------



## Mr. BLD (Aug 13, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> DEFINITELY switch to M2, it will immediately make you 10-20 seconds faster. I probably consistently have 40-45 second execution with M2/OP which means if you switched you would practically average sub 1. You probably want to think about 3 style soon if you want to be world-class.


I'm learning Orozco. I want to be world-class.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Aug 13, 2020)

Mr. BLD said:


> I'm learning Orozco. I want to be world-class.


Learn M2 for edges instead of orozco as they are faster. For corners you can learn orozco but I think straight away learning 3-style is much better after all both of the method teaches you how to use comms.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 30, 2020)

Don't learn M2, learn Orozco. Orozco uses UF buffer, so you can immediately start learning 3 style when you start using orozco. M2 is an utter waste of your time at this point. If you were a beginner then you should learn M2. This person seems quite experienced, so learning Orozco and then soon starting 3 style is the best option. M2 will teach nothing new, only make you faster but then you have the wrong buffer to advance even more, and reach world-class level.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Aug 30, 2020)

Don’t learn orozco learn eka cus it’s better.


----------



## Mr. BLD (Aug 30, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Dylan Swarts, publicación: 1390343, miembro: 47118"]
No aprendas M2, aprende Orozco. Orozco usa búfer UF, por lo que puede comenzar a aprender 3 estilos inmediatamente cuando comience a usar orozco. M2 es una completa pérdida de tiempo en este momento. Si fueras un principiante, entonces deberías aprender M2. Esta persona parece bastante experimentada, por lo que aprender a Orozco y luego comenzar pronto con el estilo 3 es la mejor opción. M2 no te enseñará nada nuevo, solo te hará más rápido, pero luego tienes el búfer incorrecto para avanzar aún más y alcanzar el nivel de clase mundial.
[/ CITAR]
My buffer is UF with OP.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 30, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Don’t learn orozco learn eka cus it’s better.


Well yes that's fine too, at least they are both 3 style sets (sorta) and use UF.



Mr. BLD said:


> My buffer is UF with OP.


great, so you can use Eka or Orozco for a better approach to solving, and then start learning 3 style if you want to.


----------

